# NJ Spay/Neuter Program



## pam9 (Jul 16, 2010)

Has anyone had their rabbit fixed through the NJ program? I live in NY, and the cost of the neuter plus the exam is $281 for one rabbit (I have two males), and that's not including pain medication or bloodwork, which they recommend. Though it was my impression, from the forums, that bloodwork isn't necessary unless you think there's a possibility of kidney problems. My rabbits are both around 5 months old and are from all indications, healthy, eat timothy pellets, timothy grass, greens, and some treats - no alfafa. So I'm not sure that bloodwork is necessary. But still, $600 is a lot to get them both fixed, so I've been looking into the NJ program.

The cost of a neuter is $72, not including the exam, bloodwork, or pain medication. Can someone who's had this done tell me about the full cost and their experience - which vet you went to, what you thought, etc? I can go up to $200 for each rabbit, and that's pretty much it. Surprise costs will be a problem.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never done it but I have meta lady once who'sused the discounted certificate. It looks like the vets listed may be a hike for you, I would contact the NJHRS and ask if they have a current listing. 

You should also call the vet and make sure they accept the certificate before you purchase one. Ihear Dr. Doolen in Oakhurst is good and very expensive so if he accepts the certificate, that would be a plus.


----------



## pam9 (Jul 16, 2010)

There's a vet an hour from me, which isn't bad to save $200, but I am going to call them and make sure they take it first. And find out all the costs.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 17, 2010)

You live in New City or New York City? 281 sounds like NYC pricing :biggrin2:

There's a vet in the city that offers low cost spay/neuters though. $95.


----------



## pam9 (Jul 17, 2010)

New City, it's about an hour away from New York City. Vet care is expensive here, $281 is definitely New City pricing, unfortunately. What vet in the city offers $95 spay/neuters? I can make the trip there also. And do you know how much that would be total?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2010)

CAEM is the place that offers low cost neuters. Here is the page with details. All buns have to be I think 4-12 months old. 
http://www.avianandexoticvets.com/services/spay
Release form: http://www.avianandexoticvets.com/files/spay_neuter.pdf

Probably best to call for more detail. From what I heard from the rescue it's just $95, but lacks the kind of pre and post surgical consults that you would usually get full price.


----------



## feather78 (Jul 20, 2010)

I used the program for both of my rabbits. I went to the Whitehouse Veterinary Hospital in Whitehouse Station. There were no extra expenses, it was exactly what the certificate cost (which has gone up, but at least they still offer it). Both of my bunnies were fine right after the surgery. The problem I had with that office was I never met the vets! Both times, the tech took the bunnies and I never met the vet performing the surgery. If I went there again (I now go to a different vet for visits), I would definitely ask to meet the vet. But, since both of my rabbits were fine, and I know a bunch of rabbit rescues recommend that office, I would take another bunny there again for spaying/neutering.


----------



## pam9 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'll probably end up using Whitehouse. Morris Plains is closer to me, but I called and it would actually be more expensive! $150 for the neuter (which is only supposed to cost $72), $65 for the exam, and $80-$100 for pain medication! It would be the same as near me. 

Whitehouse told me $72 for the neuter, exam included, but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable having them fixed without talking to the vet before, so they told me having them both examined before would be $78, and around $20 for pain medication. Not bad at all. Now I just have another month - they want them to be 6 months. I cannot wait! Having to keep them separate really limits their time out of their cages.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 20, 2010)

Barbara Guy is the only vet at Whitehouse who is rabbit savvy. That's probably who will be performing the surgery. We used to take our rabbits there but now switched to Dr. Stanzione in White Plains with Dr. Adelsohn in Morris Plain as an emergency backup.


----------



## feather78 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't believe they won't talk to you first without charging you almost $80. That's ridiculous. You would think they would at least come out and meet with you before performing surgery. But, as I said, both of my bunnies were fine there (and Barbara Guy did do the surgeries on both of them). Good luck!


----------



## pam9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks. I have another month to go (sigh), but I'll post my thoughts after. I don't find the $80 too bad, since that's the exam for both rabbits - the receptionist said something about a multi-pet discount. Some vets will charge that to examine one rabbit - plus, I was expecting to have to pay for an exam. I've been to the vet Helen uses - Stanzione - and he's a fortune, so I'm happy  Under $300 to get two fixed is fine, and it would be even less if I wasn't such an overprotective owner, haha.


----------



## pam9 (Oct 29, 2010)

So they're fixed! We took them on October 12th down to Whitehouse Station, where Barbara Guy did the surgery. I'm very happy with the experience - it was $72 for each neuter certificate, $35 for each exam, and $20 for pain medication they both took. Came out to $117 each. 

I was impressed with Barbara Guy. We met with her before and asked how she would close the incisions, and she said she doesn't do that - that they'll heal on their own and that putting foreign objects like thread or glue wouldn't be conducive to healing. 

She also gave me some advice on the size of both my rabbits - one we thought was too skinny, but she said he's normal weight for his size, and the other is overweight, though luckily not obese. He loves his pellets, but she advised us to cut down on those and give him more grass. When I said he doesn't really eat his grass, her reply was that he would if he didn't have pellets - and he does. I had a rabbit before that wouldn't really eat grass, just pellets, but he was older and more set in his way, I guess. 

After the surgery, both rabbits were alert in their carriers, pooping and eating grass. Two weeks later, they've both healed well. And I'm loving the decrease in marking of territory (i.e. peeing in the litterbox and not on the floor outside the other rabbit's cage)!


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 29, 2010)

sounds awesome lol now if only they had vets like that near my house, instead of one that doesn't even know how to pick up a rabbit right --.--


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 29, 2010)

fixed bunnies are easier to live with arent they?.
i take my buns to an exotic vet for all the regular exams and health stuff but i go to a spay and neuter clinic to fix them..i researched it and found a vet there who used to be only exotics and all the rabbit rescues here go there..but i didnt get to meet him either..strange i agree but its kind of a slam bam out the door clinic..thats why they are so cheap..48.00 for neuter and 68.00 for spay...15 more for pain meds...thats an excellent price and ive taken alot of bunnies to him with no probs..my first bunny i took to a very expensive exotic vet and she died during her surgery...so what do u do ya know..even the expensive clinics lose a patient sometimes..just wish it wasnt my girl...
im so glad u got ur bunnies fixed alot of people dont realize its not only good for their health but they are more pleasant to live with too..


----------



## feather78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's great that you liked Dr. Guy! I'm glad everything went well for you, and thanks for posting your experience!


----------

